# Where do I put my luggage?



## Guest_Joe_* (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never been on a train before and don't know what to expect with my carry on luggage. Where do I put it? Is there a spot under my seat? An overhead compartment?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 29, 2010)

Joe,

There are overhead luggage racks in all Amtrak cars, as well as a big luggage rack either at one end of the car on single level cars or downstairs by the entry doors on the bi-level cars.

The overhead racks will take a pretty big suitcase, larger in fact that what you're officially allowed to carry onto the train.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 29, 2010)

The overhead luggage rack is open and *NOTHING* like you would see in a plane!  And as Alan said, there is also room at the end of the Amfleet or Horizin (single level) cars or on the lower level of Superliner (bi-level) cars.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is a shot that shows how much overhead luggage room there is in the coach car.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 29, 2010)

Also most long distance trains (over night) have checked baggage ability (also depends on the station). Last time I traveled on a train with checked baggage there wasn't a fee.

peter


----------



## Hanno (Mar 29, 2010)

Guest_Joe_* said:


> I've never been on a train before and don't know what to expect with my carry on luggage. Where do I put it? Is there a spot under my seat? An overhead compartment?


I have never had a problem with storing luggage. Last summer my wife and I traveled with several big bags on an extented vacation and there was plenty of room. Just curious...where will you be traveling? Have a great time!


----------

